# Mounting Downrigger Board



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Ben, Walkers also have a drag system. We were only joking about being pulled under!

I gaurentee no matter how securely you mount them, your cable will break or you will snap something off before you pull your boat down!


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

lol  yeah, I thought to myself of that post and even IF 4 rigger cables got caught up, and IF you ran 500# test the boat probably wouldn't go down.

That's good to know thought about walkers too. Do they all have it?


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

OK....I have the mounts done in stainless tubing and am getting ready to mount the board to hold the riggers. What type of board should I use? I am thinking an oak 2x8 that I will stain and seal. Is this sufficient? Should I get pressure treated?

OK....on the riggers getting caught and sinking the boat. I remember reading a thread from a MS sportsman where he was trolling with the waves in a nice chop. His rigger cable get hung up on something enough to stop his boat. Well the waves began to start cresting over the back of his boat. This gentleman found his floating tool box and cut his cables. He could have sunk his boat.

Scott


----------



## Defensemens dad (Jan 21, 2002)

Knockoff, do strictly use the boat for fishing or can you remove the board and use it as a tube and ski boat? I'm looking at a boat that has the swim platform and wondered what if the platform could still be used for swimming off?

Matt


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Matt, There are 12 1/4-20 Stainless Allen Head cap Screws holding it on. The board and risers can be removed in about 10 minutes, all that stays on the boat are 3 plates, one on each end and one above the drive.


----------



## Defensemens dad (Jan 21, 2002)

Knockoff, I saw the pictures you had posted with your board and decided that it was workable on a a boat with a molded platform. I'm looking forward to the winter time so that I can rig our new boat. If I have questions it would be ok to email you? Thanks for the cpme back.

Matt


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

> What should I use for backing? Another piece of steel or a piece of wood? What are fender washers?


Solasylum,

For what it is worth:

I would stay away from any wood backing plates. Unprotected wood will rot in especially if located below deck and in the same compartment(s) as the bilge. Moisture and condensation build up quickly on fiberglass boats due to temperature changes and lack of ventilation. If your heart is really set on using wood I would get marine grade (or treated) wood and coat it some West System Epoxy for protection from water.

Personally, I would use 1/4 Aluminmum plate with Stainless Steel Bolts, washers and nylok nuts.

When your drilling through the gel-coat try placing masking tape over the areas you want to drill. Always use a smaller bit first drilling a pilot hole. This will keep the gel-coat from chipping as you drill the size required for your mounting holes. (Gel-Coat has a tendency to chip when you drill through it.)

Since the decks, hulls and transom's of (most) boats are balsa or plywood cored make sure that you apply some sealant in side your drilled holes and to the bolt as well. This will make sure that the unprotected wood below decks will not be affected by water.

-Goosewa


----------

